# Retailers storing fertilizer outside



## Buxton81 (Sep 8, 2019)

From what I know about fertilizers, a retailer shouldn't be allowed to store bags outside especially in the rain. I called the store, they didn't seem to care. Waste water laws or something?


----------



## Buxton81 (Sep 8, 2019)

The picture didn't download clear. Its Scott's triple action & Scott's lawn food.


----------



## Jairow (Nov 12, 2019)

It'd probably be storm water laws, but I'm not sure the fertilizer is running off onto the ground if those bags are impermeable. Either way, probably not a very responsible way to store fertilizer as I always see fertilizer on the ground around pallets like that.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Look up the product on on https://www.scottsmsds.com/?product_name=Triple+Action&upc=&sku=&regulation_number=&search_submit=Search

"Store in accordance with local regulations. Store in original container protected from direct sunlight in a dry, cool and well-ventilated area, away from incompatible materials (see Section 10) and food and 
drink. Keep container tightly closed and sealed until ready for use."

"Containers that have been opened must be carefully resealed and kept upright to prevent leakage. Do not store in unlabeled containers. Use appropriate containment to avoid environmental contamination."


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I definitely would not purchase that


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

Definitely not the best way to store those. If you're concerned, I would call the local DNR or county EPA and ask what their laws are.

It might feel like tattle telling, but it only takes a few incidents for municipalities to change laws and make it harder to get anything in your area.


----------

